# Citizen Ecozilla



## Mats Andersson (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all,

New guy here.

Been thinking of getting an EcoZilla for a while now, any pros/Cons?

Any idea where to get one at a reasonable price?


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Cracking watch. Absolutely HUGE!!! Lume is great, timekeeping generally good!

Has a good power reserve (as it is ecodrive) .

Has a massive presence on the wrist only bad point is strap changing requires the purchase of strap adaptors. 

And it just so happens i got a fine example currently in the sales section at a very decent price!!!! 

Cheers Joe


----------



## Mats Andersson (Feb 7, 2012)

joeytheghost said:


> Cracking watch. Absolutely HUGE!!! Lume is great, timekeeping generally good!
> 
> Has a good power reserve (as it is ecodrive) .
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike, i just saw your post. I was unable to reply to it or send you a PM though. I'm to new here.

Would it be bad form if we perhaps negotiated a deal via E-mail?


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

I think it would be frowned upon.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sure it's been done before!

Post your email address dead dead quick and it can be done

(where's that ninja smiley?? )


----------



## Mats Andersson (Feb 7, 2012)

vinbo said:


> I'm sure it's been done before!
> 
> Post your email address dead dead quick and it can be done
> 
> (where's that ninja smiley?? )


 Allright, ninjafast it is.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

great watches.



















and welcome to the forum Mats.

bowie


----------



## Jaer007ll (Feb 11, 2012)

bowie said:


> great watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Good, very beautiful, I willing it be mine.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree as above,a truly stunning watch all round :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I reckon you could knock nails in with an ecozilla :lol:

Here's mine :notworthy:










John


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

If it is ok to ask........ How much do those go for?

Stunning looking watch.

Oh and how big is big?

I like a big watch.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> If it is ok to ask........ How much do those go for?
> 
> Stunning looking watch.
> 
> ...


Hi Snakebite

Mine is around 51mm including crown and 48mm without, around 18 or 19mm thick..

I think I paid about Â£120 for mine but can't remember for sure (galloping senility i'm afraid :blush2:

)

Nearly forgot, I bought the lugs seperately for Â£20...

Cheers, John ::


----------



## tothemax (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm buying Autozilla I think it's one of the best 1000m divers. Looks awesome on the wrist.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll take it if it's the 1000m model !!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, the 1000M is a great watch .. Wearing it today in fact..


----------



## tothemax (Jan 15, 2012)

Happy family:


----------



## liamthompson (Jan 26, 2012)

Jaer007ll said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > great watches.
> ...


I love that citizen watch. Gorgeous!


----------



## dougjackson (Jan 26, 2012)

vek said:


> I agree as above,a truly stunning watch all round :thumbup:


As do I! I would love to have this CITIZEN WATCH


----------

